# PRP rejected because I worked on a student visa



## aminno (Jan 18, 2019)

I applied for my PR last year August, it came out last week. It was rejected because I worked for two weeks - I worked for less than 20 hours a week. Anybody who has come across such a similar case? What did you do? If I am to appeal, what form of documents should I attach as prove.


----------



## Psyfo (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi aminno. Have not heard of this before but was your employment indicated in your application or detected in some other way?


----------



## aminno (Jan 18, 2019)

Psyfo said:


> Hi aminno. Have not heard of this before but was your employment indicated in your application or detected in some other way?


It is a first for me as well -I had an employment offer which I attached but I had not taken that up because I was waiting for the visa outcome. And I was away from South Africa. It is a little bit confusing. The 2 week job I took was not indicated anywhere - at first I thought it is the bank statement. But those don't indicate the reason you are getting the cash in flow.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought you were allowed to work 20 hours on a student visa?

Were you able to apply for PR? 

I would try to make an appt and speak to someone and find out the exact reason you were denied.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

aminno said:


> I applied for my PR last year August, it came out last week. It was rejected because I worked for two weeks - I worked for less than 20 hours a week. Anybody who has come across such a similar case? What did you do? If I am to appeal, what form of documents should I attach as prove.


Oh so sorry abt the rejection. But I think you have a case seeing that u said u worked for less than 20 hours a week. With the study visa u r allowed to work 20 hours a week. So I don't understand the reason behind the rejection.

Please I wish to ask, what visa did u have while applying for PR? The job offer u attached, was it ur first job offer?


----------



## aminno (Jan 18, 2019)

Fortune07 said:


> Oh so sorry abt the rejection. But I think you have a case seeing that u said u worked for less than 20 hours a week. With the study visa u r allowed to work 20 hours a week. So I don't understand the reason behind the rejection.
> 
> Please I wish to ask, what visa did u have while applying for PR? The job offer u attached, was it ur first job offer?


I applied for the PR under the critical skills category. I now know it is the letter of offer that I had attached. It stated that I will start working with the company as soon as I get a visa that allows me to work. I am not sure why the guys thought that I had already started working. Coz right after submitting my application I went back home.


----------



## aminno (Jan 18, 2019)

2fargone said:


> I thought you were allowed to work 20 hours on a student visa?
> 
> Were you able to apply for PR?
> 
> I would try to make an appt and speak to someone and find out the exact reason you were denied.


Yes, I applied for PR under the critical skills category.

I now know it is the letter of offer that I had attached which lead to the rejection of the PR. The letter stated that I will start working with the company June 2018 but as soon as I get a visa that allows me to work. I am not sure why the guys thought that I had already started working. Coz right after submitting my application I went back home. 

I will make an effort to call the offices and see what can be done.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

aminno said:


> I applied for the PR under the critical skills category. I now know it is the letter of offer that I had attached. It stated that I will start working with the company as soon as I get a visa that allows me to work. I am not sure why the guys thought that I had already started working. Coz right after submitting my application I went back home.


I see at least you will have stamps in ur passport that shows when you left the republic and when you returned hence proving that you were not working. But let me ask please bec I am a little bit confused, if u applied for PR under the critical skills category means you already hold a critical skills work visa right? And that permits u to work while waiting for ur PRP. Or were u studying in a field of critical skills and so applied for PR straight from student visa wth the waiver? Cos I am wondering why u shld be waiting for PRP before you could start working meanwhile critical skills can be out in 2 weeks wth wh you can start working n there after, apply n wait for PRP.


----------



## aminno (Jan 18, 2019)

Fortune07 said:


> I see at least you will have stamps in ur passport that shows when you left the republic and when you returned hence proving that you were not working. But let me ask please bec I am a little bit confused, if u applied for PR under the critical skills category means you already hold a critical skills work visa right? And that permits u to work while waiting for ur PRP. Or were u studying in a field of critical skills and so applied for PR straight from student visa wth the waiver? Cos I am wondering why u shld be waiting for PRP before you could start working meanwhile critical skills can be out in 2 weeks wth wh you can start working n there after, apply n wait for PRP.


I was studying in SA in a field of critical skills and so applied for PR straight with the student waiver


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

aminno said:


> I was studying in SA in a field of critical skills and so applied for PR straight with the student waiver


Oh i understand now.

Okay all the best with the appeal. I hope everything comes out right. Though in another thread in this forum, people share their experiences of how appeals take longer, way way longer to be finalised.

Thanks,

Kind Regards,


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

aminno said:


> I applied for my PR last year August, it came out last week. It was rejected because I worked for two weeks - I worked for less than 20 hours a week. Anybody who has come across such a similar case? What did you do? If I am to appeal, what form of documents should I attach as prove.


Hi Amino, 

Did you finally appeal? I have been thinking about your situation and wondering if your employer will wait for the outcome of the appeal ...cos appeals take long as I have heard. Was wondering why not apply for a critical skills visa so dat u can commence work while you try to sort out the PR stuff?


----------

